# which kernel is supposed to have acpi fully working

## carbon

i have heard many people said the acpi is not messed up , but it's was somehow bill gates' fault. but in a practical sense, which kernel will have acpi working on laptop or even desktop.

----------

## Kesereti

ACPI works just fine on my desktop system, using the latest Gentoo-sources (ViaKT133 chipset motherboard)...so...yeah, it works just fine =)

----------

## goanuj

ACPI doesn't always work on laptops, check the newsgroups and forums.  I personally have a Thinkpad 240x and ACPI is horribly broken according to everything I read.

----------

## carbon

my sony vaio z505 doesnt do anything with acpi at all   :Sad: 

----------

## hulk2nd

acpi is still under development. especially the powermanagment. standby / suspend etc doesn't work yet. there is a software suspend patch. i think it is very new. this will (hopefully) get your machine to "hibernate". it is something like suspend to disk i think. the kernel patch + tools are called swsusp. if you want to get the latest acpi patches try to use the one from the sourceforge project homepage http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=36832

greetz,

hulk

----------

## int1

Alan Cox's ac-sources tend to have the most current ACPI support that I have seen in many of the kernel trees.

int1

----------

## Futt

ACPI is horribly messed up on my desktop box (MSI Dual AMD Athlon MP motherboard, AMD chipset) running the latest gentoo-sources based kernel. If I can even get it to boot, it will hang shortly after and cause all sorts of weirdness while it is still running. Granted, I haven't really played around with it alot; but it seems that everything goes haywire the moment I enable any ACPI support at all.

My $0.02

----------

## pmjdebruijn

I have using ACPI on many systems, and they were all just fine:

Asus A7V8X (Via KT400)

AsRock K7VM2 (Via KM266)

Gigabyte GA-5AX (ALi Aladdin V)

Asus P2L97-DS (Intel 440LX)

They all work fine with ACPI enabled, but there are all desktop system. I've got no clues how this applies to laptops.

----------

## hulk2nd

so have you ever tried to suspend or to hibernate one of your machine via acpi?

----------

## pmjdebruijn

No, I didn't try...

I have no use for that...

I either work on my machine, or I turn it fully off...

Bye,

DrZ

----------

## rmh3093

ACPI only works fully in kernels 2.4.19-2.4.20

----------

## pmjdebruijn

rmh3093:

Erhm,

Why only 2.4.19/2.4.20? Where did you get that impression?

I don't think that's true, actually!

Bye,

DrZ

----------

## rmh3093

My laptop is legacy free, 100% completly ACPI controlled, the bios is software based, there is no APM or PnP on my laptop.  Its a Toshiba Satellite 5105-901 incase you are wondering.  From the research I have done since last Aug. when I bought the thing 2.4.19-2.4.20 are the only kernels that I know have fully functional ACPI support.

----------

## rmh3093

 *hulk2nd wrote:*   

> so have you ever tried to suspend or to hibernate one of your machine via acpi?

 

Download the SWSUSP (suspend to swap partition) patch for your kernel or compile a 2.5.x or greater kernel to get hibernate/suspend support.

----------

## pmjdebruijn

uhm, did you try 2.4.21-acpi ?

Bye,

DrZ

----------

